# Cannot stream/download shows from Tivo Bolt to any iphone or ipad from CBS shows...



## sgk118 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I just got my Tivo last week....super excited about it....haven't had a DVR in ages.
I got the Bolt mainly because you can stream recorded shows from the Bolt to an iphone or ipad - no more sitting in front of the TV watching shows!!

I have a bunch of shows from different networks recorded already - but I cannot stream anything from CBS!!! The other stations work fine - NHL network, NBC, ABC, NBCSN - but not CBS!! I get error code t[0x10005] when I try to stream/download anything I recorded.
And when I stream live CBS shows from the Bolt, I get "an error occured while streaming".

I have an iphone 6s, ipad mini2, and my router is a Asus N65U - using 2.4Ghz wifi. I tried using 5Ghz wifi, and Tivo thinks I am out of my home network.

Anyone else have issues with streaming CBS shows??!?!?


----------



## sgk118 (Feb 12, 2016)

Anybody have any ideas?

Just CBS shows I can't stream or download to my iphone/ipad..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you try downloading thw show to a PC using TiVo Desktop?

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

Not sure how technical you are but if you could open the file in MediaInfo and copy/paste the text view here maybe I could see something about the audio or video that might be causing an issue.


----------



## sgk118 (Feb 12, 2016)

I am pretty tech savy, I do work in Network support. But I am not seeing this option you are talking about.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Just streamed and downloaded a few of my wife's shows on CBS onto her iPad. No issues.

_Dr. Phil_, _The Bold and the Beautiful_, _CBS 2 News at 11PM_, and even a show in progress like _The Late Show with Stephen Colbert_.

TiVo iOS app version 3.6.2(853071)
TiVo Bolt software version 20.5.6.RC21-USC-11


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sgk118 said:


> I am pretty tech savy, I do work in Network support. But I am not seeing this option you are talking about.


You need to download TiVo Desktop...

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

That will give you the ability to download the shows to your PC as .tivo files. You could also use one of the community tools like kmttg or pyTiVo to do it as well.


----------

